# Gedichte ;-)



## stieglitz (17 Februar 2005)

Helpdesk - Gedichte
Für alle Freunde von Gedichten.  
Habe ich gerade gefunden. Einfach nur gut und zum todlachen:

http://home.vr-web.de/~udo-hamm/index.html

Ein Beispiel von vielen:


_Der Trollkönig
HelpDesk (17. Dezember 2003 20:39)

Wer postet und streitet sich bis in die Nacht?
Es sind die Trolle es ist viertel vor acht;
Sie treiben sich 'rum, vor allem bei Heise,
Gerade schreibt einer:"LINUX ist Scheiße!"

Mein Poster, was birgst du so bang dein Gesicht? -
Ja sieht du denn dieses Posting hier nicht?
Vollig daneben und von Sinn ganz befreit?
Mein Poster, sei ruhig, ein Troll macht sich breit.

"Mein liebes Windows komm zu mir!
Alle Sachen gehn mit dir;
Vollkommen sicher und professioneller,
Alles geht mit dir tausend Mal schneller!"

Mein Freund, sag' an, soll ich nicht widersprechen?
Bei diesem Posting muss ich doch brechen!
Mein Poster, mein Poster bleibe ruhig und besonnen;
Ein Troll hat sich wieder mal ausgesponnen.

"SCO hat recht! Unser Retter McBride!
Endlich mal einer der gerecht und gescheit!
Leute ich sag es und hört meine Kunde,
Mit LINUX geht die freie Welt vor die Hunde!"

Mein Freund, mein Freund, und siehst du nicht dort?
Der geistige Dünnschiss, er schreitet hier fort!
Mein Poster, mein Poster ich seh es genau,
Ein besoffener Troll und vollkommen blau.

"Ich liebe dich Windows, deine schöne Gestalt;
Und LINUX, ich sag's euch wird nicht mehr sehr alt."
Mein Freund, mein Freund, ich sag es verbittert!
Ich muss jetzt mal Posten, der Troll wird gefüttert.

Dem Freunde grauset's, Nein! Tu es nicht!
Umarmt den Poster, der ganz blass im Gesicht.
Er kann ihn trösten mit Mühe und Not;
Und endlich, endlich: Der Thread färbt sich rot._


----------

